# Goodbye: Maybe



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Off to make pancakes now as this is the day, my dear friends if we never speak again, good night & god-bless for tomorrow after the upgrade we may never speak again.

Barry

XX


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not worried Barry.

Always thought Nostradamus was a charlatan!! :roll:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

So are we back up to speed or what? or is this just an illusion.

Barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No back to your kitchen. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Matchlock said:


> Off to make pancakes now as this is the day, my dear friends if we never speak again, good night & god-bless for tomorrow after the upgrade we may never speak again.
> 
> Barry
> 
> XX


Looking good so far :nerd:


----------

